# Thank You DKMD!



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2013)

I am once again humbled by the generosity of the WB community. First it was Duck's gift of some of his Ambrosia Maple. Now this time it's Doc's gift of the beautiful set of curly pear bowls he made. I stated how much my wife and I loved them and he offered a trade possibility. After sending him a PM, he offered them to us as a gift.

Thank you so very much, David! My wife and I are humbled by your generosity and are looking forward to paying it forward when we can. :thanx:

[attachment=23237]

These bowls are amazing. Pictures do not do them justice. These are the first turned bowls I've ever had in my hands and, in spite of the fact that I know nothing about turning, I can tell by the look and feel of them that Doc really knows what he's doing (as if there was any doubt about that!) They really are perfect. They showcase the curl in the wood very well and do the wood justice.

Thank you again, David. My wife and I have been going through some difficult times lately with some external circumstances in our lives (and there is even the possibility that we might have to move sometime this year to get away from it all). The generosity that you and others have shown means a lot to us and has really helped to brighten some of our days. :thanx:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2013)

That's Doc for you; ask him for a pear of bowls and he sends three. 

They are gorgeous, and don't try to out-give the Doc.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been blessed by one of his gifts as well! A very generous person! Even after sending him a couple boxes of walnut I still feel like I need to send him more! If you look up on wikipedia I think he is under the definition of generous!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have to agree with that-generous- lucky to have you here Doc.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 16, 2013)

O-o-o-o-o that pear wood is beautiful. What a generous gift! So glad it lifted your spirits in tough times.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice set, looks like the Doc fixed you right up.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

matt those are beutiful creations by doc but its no surprise that he sent them . he is one class act . as are many of the people here. i have some beutiful turnings and other items from these artist that ill treasure forever. duck


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2013)

This is my favorite thread ever!

Honestly, I'm tickled that you like them, and I'm glad they arrived safely... You never can tell when someone might do the fandango on a package.:dash2: I hope you put them to good use, and please let me know if you ever have trouble with them... The warranty sucks, but I'd still want to know.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2013)

They were so well packaged that if our mailman drop kicked it from the back of his truck onto our front steps, they wouldn't have been damaged! We will put them to good use. And when the little one starts crawling and walking, they will be out of reach so he doesn't bang on and break them with the infant style tool set his grandparents just got him! (That might be a tougher test than even the USPS!)

Just out of curiosity, what's the finish on them? Any future finish maintenance I might need to do, such as the occasional reapplications of mineral oil I do for our cutting board? Don't want to let these get destroyed by the effects of time!

Thanks again!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2013)

They're finished with walnut oil and beeswax, and they will need a little TLC with continued use. The suggested schedule I've always seen for utilitarian items is to apply finish once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year, and at least once a year thereafter. I like this stuff for our kitchen stuff:

http://www.hollandbowlmill.com/xcart/home.php?cat=2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll have to get me some of that. I've been thinking about using something similar on our cutting board instead of just straight mineral oil, because the straight mineral oil is just so messy, and I've read that the addition of the wax provides better protection than just mineral oil. Thanks!


----------

